# What is your favorite volume in the Lord of the Rings?



## Samwise (Mar 9, 2002)

*What is your favorite book of the trilogy?*

I'd like to know which of the three books in the trilogy you liked. This is supposed to be a poll. Please vote only once. My favorite is the Return of the king.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 9, 2002)

I predict that Grond will quickly jump in here to tell you that "The Lord of the Rings" is not a trilogy at all, but a single narrative that just happened to be published in three volumes.


----------



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: What is your favorite book of the trilogy?*



> _Originally posted by Samwise _
> *I'd like to know which of the three books in the trilogy you liked. This is supposed to be a poll. Please vote only once. My favorite is the Return of the king. *


_________________-
I liked the ROTK except the part were all elves,dwarves and hobbits disspear... 
*Legolas_The Elf*


----------



## Khamul (Mar 9, 2002)

I liked the TTT alot, but I also liked the ROTK. I will have to say ROTK. The conclusion was something, that gave you a taste for more Tolkien.


----------



## Grond (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Donnie B. _
> *I predict that Grond will quickly jump in here to tell you that "The Lord of the Rings" is not a trilogy at all, but a single narrative that just happened to be published in three volumes. *


No, I simply changed the title of the thread! 

My favorite volume is the Two Towers. I just love to reread the Helm's Deep section over and over. Then there is the confrontation with Shelob. It just doesn't get any better than that. Well, only if you likes Moria in Volume 1 or maybe the Battle of the Pelennor Fields in Volume 3. Oh HECK!! Who can make up their minds.


----------



## Landroval (Mar 9, 2002)

Actually, I prefer Book 3. Not all of TT was that great for me, but the first half was terrific. Book 4 got interesting after they reached the crossroads.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 9, 2002)

I like book 3 for it's Appendixes!!!hehe In text/writing/story I like the TT.


----------



## daisy (Mar 9, 2002)

I have to say Fellowship of the Ring because that's where everybody is introduced and there is Moria...TTT bothered me because of its structure - the fact that it was like two different books smooshed together...

And ROTK was too melancholy.


----------



## christof (Mar 10, 2002)

I liked The Two Towers, especially Helm's Deep where Legolas and Gimli argue about how many Orcs they've killed. Genius.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 10, 2002)

Books 4 and 5 are my favourites espcailly Choices of Master Samwise and the Battle fields of Pelennor. The way the tension really starts to build in 5(and the first bit of 6) is pure genius.

GGG


----------



## Quercus (Mar 10, 2002)

My favorite is The Two Towers. It wasn’t at first but it tends to grow on you. It has wonderful action parts, as Grond pointed out, like Helms Deep and the confrontation with Shelob. 

But what I liked even better was the development of the main characters. Merry and Pippin turn out to be more clever and resourceful than I first imagined. Legalas and Gimli exemplified the differences between their races as their friendship continued to deepen and their devotion to Aragorn grew even stronger. Dialogue between Frodo and Sam helped to reveal why Sam was so devoted to his master. When Gollum joins them, it becomes clear that none of the three want to go into Mordor, yet each of them is drawn in that direction for different reasons.

I also enjoyed the tiny bits of comic relief the book provided. Such as: Legalas And Gimli having an Orc killing competition at Helms Deep, or Merry and Pippin enjoying themselves amongst the rubble of Orthanc, and Sam getting flustered and calling himself silly names.

Lastly, I loved the poetry and verses and how the style of the poems seemed to reflect the creatures that recited them.

All in all a truly remarkable book, except that it lacks a beginning and an end. Both of which are also truly remarkable!


----------



## Tao (Mar 11, 2002)

I liked TTT and RotK, but FotR was pretty good to.

Aw, you really can't decide though, they were all good.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 11, 2002)

ttt was the best.

although no one here likes The Hobbit hmmmmm, seems like evryone forgot it is part of the story.


----------



## Grond (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dûndorer _
> *ttt was the best.
> 
> although no one here likes The Hobbit hmmmmm, seems like evryone forgot it is part of the story. *


Technically, the Hobbit is the prequel to the LotR and not a part of it. That is why we have a Hobbit forum and a separate LotR forum.


----------



## jks13 (Mar 12, 2002)

my faviorite book was the tow towers


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 13, 2002)

i know that, but still u know.


----------

